# Classical music streaming service.



## Vicente (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi,

I am going to subscribe to a classical music streaming service and I am hesitating about which one to choose. I would like to know if any of you use any of these services and what is your opinion or experience about them.

Thank you very much
Vicente


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi Vicente,
There is a fairly recent thread about this that you might want to look at:
Best subscription service?


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Never used any, with my CDs LPs and Dolby S tapes plus a local first class classical radio station and not to forget the many hundreds of internet radio stations, I am spoiled for choice.  :tiphat:


----------



## Vicente (Aug 5, 2015)

Art Rock said:


> Hi Vicente,
> There is a fairly recent thread about this that you might want to look at:
> Best subscription service?


Very many thanks, I am sorry. Did some search, but did not find that thread.

Regards.
Vicente


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

No problem Vicente. This may be useful:

*Searching the Site*

Like many sites, Talk Classical comes with a search function (top right):










The only problem, in the words of the site administrator: "it is crap ... we know it ... vBulletin knows it ... there is nothing we can do about it ... sorry."

So, if you are looking for something on the site, don't even bother to use it.

The workaround, as first proposed by Taggart, is to use Google (Bing, DuckDuckGo, or whatever other search engine floats your boat) and add "site:talkclassical.com" to the keywords.

Link to original discussion.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Vicente said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am going to subscribe to a classical music streaming service and I am hesitating about which one to choose. I would like to know if any of you use any of these services and what is your opinion or experience about them.


I suspect that it largely depends on how one plans to use a streaming service.

I use Spotify. I recognize some of its flaws, but I use it mostly in the car or in my office, with Bluetooth connections, so the lack of high-rez files isn't an issue for me. I also have a ridiculously large collection of CD's and LP's which are my primary listening sources. I use Spotify for convenience, and to sample new releases before deciding whether I want/need the physical CD on my shelf. So for my purposes, Spotify is fine. I know that others dislike it and prefer services that offer high-rez and better search function.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Art Rock said:


> The workaround, as first proposed by Taggart, is to use Google (Bing, DuckDuckGo, or whatever other search engine floats your boat) and add "site:talkclassical.com" to the keywords.


Excellent tip, Art. Thanks.


----------



## juliante (Jun 7, 2013)

Art Rock said:


> No problem Vicente. This may be useful:
> 
> *Searching the Site*
> 
> ...


The link here goes to a chat about Do posts go missing' Art


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

See post 3 in that thread and beyond.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Vicente, it's great to see you back around here! I thought I'd direct your attention to this thread that you started almost two years ago which has now become the longest non-Current Listening thread on TC at 300 pages: Weekly quartet. Just a music lover perspective. If you so desire, it would be great if you popped back in there as it is an amazing haven for consistently lively and informative discussion


----------



## Vicente (Aug 5, 2015)

Allegro Con Brio said:


> Vicente, it's great to see you back around here! I thought I'd direct your attention to this thread that you started almost two years ago which has now become the longest non-Current Listening thread on TC at 300 pages: Weekly quartet. Just a music lover perspective. If you so desire, it would be great if you popped back in there as it is an amazing haven for consistently lively and informative discussion


I am overwhelmed with the success of my proposal. I am very happy that you continue to listen and share your experiences.
Of course I will be back. I will take a look around and resume auditions with the next string quartet. Although maybe my participation will not be as frequent as I would like, because with a group of friends from Madrid we are going to dedicate the next year 2022 to study/listen to the music of Russian nationalism and it is a very demanding "enterprise".
See you in the next quartet.
Regards
Vicente


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Art Rock said:


> No problem Vicente. This may be useful:
> 
> *Searching the Site*
> 
> ...


I search many sites in this manner. This problem is not unique to TC or VBulletin. Not in the least.


----------

